

What questions should you be asking before you decide to work at a startup? - bedris
http://www.quora.com/Career-Advice/What-questions-should-you-be-asking-before-you-decide-to-leave-your-current-non-startup-job-and-work-at-a-startup

======
vellum
I'll add one: Find out who your boss is going to be. Do extensive research if
they interview you. Few things will shape your experience more than this.

